# Importing China to Dubai



## Birmingham1982 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

Your Help would be much appreciated On This.

I am Looking to Import Goods from China to Dubai and Need a Few Questions answered..

1) Is Customs strict as the goods Will be Branded...i.e Nike, Gucci,Miu Miu, Prada Etc....

2) Is there Any popular Site where I can advertise to reach Out to potential customers in Dubai to sell my Goods?

3) Do any Of you Guys want Branded Goods? 

Thanks Guys

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you not thought about doing some research yourself?  Information about Dubai customs is available online.

There is alreadya well known area in Dubai that sells fake brands and this is also not a practice that I condone.

Please don't use this site just to promote your business.


----------



## Birmingham1982 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi

I am Not adertising my business, sorry if you think otherwise.

Do you know any website where i CAN advertise my business?

Any such information would be welcome.

Regards


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Try the Gulfnews.com ////// dubizzle.com

Dara......


----------

